# LOLH V event scheduled



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

Originally Posted by drill
For A SIZEABLE Donation I Can arrange it that you wont have to smoke anything
and for an even better donation i can arrange it that the 2 llg's with the bright idea of volunteering you may be involved with smoking something not so pleasant!!!
k



Da Klugs said:


> This is so done.


---------------------------------------------------------------------
good day to all,

It is my honor today to announce that we have a special dog rocket smoker this year!
As Da Klug/Dave said in an earlier post
" This Is So Done"
A sizeable Donation from dave has seen this go into effect
and plus high intrest(and more pledges of donations(big ones) from other 
sources we can unlike in previous years PRE ANNOUNCE our special 
dog rocket smoker for charity!
i can announce 1 smoker for sure now plus 2 more on a very short list 
The Grand prize winner to smoke something not so pleasant at this years
lolh is..........................
MR. C

( this is a first , what have you done to raise so much intrest from so many diff areas to see that you smoke something awful? LOL
well dont worry to much wewill do this at the end of the evening so you can enjoy most the herf, plus you will be in good company with the previous dog rocket smokers)
lolh 1 smoker- drill sticks- 1 big butt,1 macambo through the band s
(oddly enough the bands were the best tasting part)
lolh2 smoker's robmcd/bigbutt,onepyrotech, a giant huge awful thing
and cigarqueen/marcia joined the boys and smoked a bigbutt
lolh3 big al from socal crew burned up the toscanis !(a socal favorite)
lolh 4 flipflop smoked an egg not as bad a smoke as the others but it was sure funny watchin him smoke it plus it  kept him partially quiet fer awhile! BwaaaaHaaaHaahaaa.

also on a very short list of other rocket smokers are
goat locker and don jefe
for their parts in trying to put daklug into the rocket smoke
this short list means
goatlocker- if you come your gonna join mr. c. 
jeff- your sentence has been deferred(temp. ?) due to the good work you have done for lolh so far but we may just guilt you into something lol
(though if someone steps up with a sizeable donation we will take the donation lol)

So How did This come about?
dave made a sizeable donation and so did a few others

now i just gotta find something miserable for these smokes

k


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

errr...... was looking forward to the herf.  Did I mention that I hate Club Epicure's ? the mere sight of one makes me u 

cant wait now :c


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Super Dave strikes again! Congrats on your selection Joe.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

just wish i could be there to see it. :c


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> just wish i could be there to see it. :c


HMMMM? Now once again the wheels are turning here

Now how shall i start this one?
Oh Yeah! I Know!
For A Sizeable donation i believe i can arrange for this to be video taped and you could have your own tape for future enjoyment?

lol
Sorry but i just cant pass up a chance to get some more donations lol
though if an intrest is showed and we could show a donation total worthy to make this worth our time i belive it could be done plus it aint to bad an idea to have a tape for our archives 
and it wouldnt be a bad idea to give the smoker a video as well.

if there is interest (multiple interests ) let me know
as i can start working on this.

k


----------

